# ES RECIPIENTS ADVISE NEEDED OFF YOU PLEASE



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope you dont mind me asking but i have my green form to fill in and would like to know from your point of view what you would like to know about your donor?To be honest im never stuck for words but this one has got me stumped coz im not one for praising myself   If you could throw a few ideas for me into the pot i would be very greatful as i have to have it done by monday   I have had it since early jan   lol

Luv sally  x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Some points here might help 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Sally, 

I never had to fill that in, but I was asked what my job is, what my hobbies are..I said socialising - hahahaha - I did not want them to think I was a boring git! 

Oh - and of course the other things like hair eyes weight etc...


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz - be warned hun the green form is a HFEA legality   - we all have to do them. I did mine on my first egg-share (you only do 1) whilst downregging and handed it in at baseline scan.
just so you are warned - it's hard [email protected]@dy work  

sally - i tried to be really honest - but made it very clear that i was not that child's mother - rather hoping to give another woman a gift which would lead to a baby...i talked alot about knowing the baby would be loved, wanted accepted etc with it's birth family and hoping that my gift would be just a very small part of that child.  

 hate that green form


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup that green form was Bl**dy awful! I sat at the table for a good 3 hours just twiddling with my pen!! Dh thought maybe I was stuck there. 

I also made it clear that I wanted to help a family have a baby, but that was all I was doing, bringing a family together. 

Its even hard to explain it now!
xxxx


----------

